# 1st Annual Hearth.com Wisconsin Get Together



## wendell (Jul 30, 2009)

As a celebration of all things wood related (so, Moderators, it's OK to post this here   ), we will be holding a get together for everyone who would like to enjoy some great company and cold beer at the Roxbury Tavern, just northeast of the greater Madison metroplex  ;-)  at noon on September 19th.

Make your plans now so you don't miss this surely life changing event! (Jags, even you are welcome to come even though you live in Illinois!)

Map here:

http://maps.google.com/maps?f=q&sou....247954,-89.679551&spn=0.010488,0.026093&z=16

See you in September!


----------



## Backwoods Savage (Jul 30, 2009)

Good idea Wendell but that is a long ways, even if that pond wasn't between us.


----------



## wendell (Jul 30, 2009)

I've heard the ferry ride is very nice and last I knew, they were having a sale on a round trip ticket!    If you come we'll have to have a prize for the person who traveled the farthest distance! I bet northwinds could mount a split on a plaque you could hang on your wall!  :cheese:


----------



## wendell (Jul 30, 2009)

And, actually, I want to make sure to give credit where credit is due. This was actually northwinds idea, I just started the thread.


----------



## northwinds (Jul 30, 2009)

And if the company of Wendell and I were not enough to draw you to the Roxbury Tavern,  
the ambiance and tasty beer will overcome any doubts you may have.  

http://www.madison.com/archives/read.php?ref=/wsj/2008/10/28/0810280026.php

The owner of the Roxbury is a "certifiable" wood burner.   

Hope to see some of you there.  Maybe we can have a tree identification contest at my 
woodlot four miles away.  I know I can't mount that split straight enough to satisfy Dennis.


----------



## BrotherBart (Jul 30, 2009)

That is fantastic. Great for people with a common interest to be able to meet together some other way than through a keyboard. It is just so hard to stick somebody else with the bar tab online.  ;-P


----------



## wendell (Jul 30, 2009)

Bart, why don't you see if Craig will fly you out so you can moderate the discussions we will have. I have no doubt you'd be the life of the party!  ;-)


----------



## wendell (Jul 30, 2009)

northwinds said:
			
		

> And if the company of Wendell and I were not enough to draw you to the Roxbury Tavern,
> the ambiance and tasty beer will overcome any doubts you may have.



Actually, I'm not that great of company  ;-)  but I know that I have tried over 300 different beers in my lifetime and Lake Louie (especially the Porter) is definitely in the top 5. I think that is worth the trip right there!!


----------



## Jags (Jul 30, 2009)

uh, huh?  What? What?  Did somebody say "Lake Louie"?

Hmmmm....your gonna let a FIB in on your little party, eh?  Something smells like an outdoor wood boiler burning road kill and fish guts here (and yes, the cheese head reference to road kill and fish guts was intentional  :coolsmirk: ).  Your not planning on sticking me with the bar tab are ya??

And yeah, I think Craig has an obligation to see that an official moderator is present since this is all his fault.


----------



## wendell (Jul 30, 2009)

Jags said:
			
		

> Hmmmm....your gonna let a FIB in on your little party, eh?,,,Your not planning on sticking me with the bar tab are ya??



The answer to your first question is, yes, we will let a FIB into our party but only because you burn wood and know that as a FIB, it will only take you 35 minutes to get here. As to the answer to your second question, I hadn't thought of that but now that you mention it...

And, just to be clear, I'm not actually a cheesehead, I just play one on TV.


----------



## Jags (Jul 30, 2009)

wendell said:
			
		

> ....and know that as a FIB, it will only take you 35 minutes to get here



90 Miles on Wisconsin roads....Illinois License plate....35 minutes.....Yeah, thats about right. :lol:


----------



## daveswoodhauler (Jul 30, 2009)

Still not sure what a FIB is?


----------



## jtp10181 (Jul 30, 2009)

F'ing Illinois Bastard

heh

Its to counter the cheesehead remarks. I grew up in IL so...

So would this a party of 3 if I came? I know there is a bunch more Wisconsin members on the forums but some are hours away from the madison area. Oh and I don't really drink beer.... so I find bars kind of boring, and disgusting if they allow smoking inside. Sorry :-/


----------



## wendell (Jul 30, 2009)

Read the article linked above, jtp, I think you'll find the Roxbury different and they do not allow smoking. Beer drinking certainly is not required and for me, the highlight of the day (besides meeting you, of course) will be the field trip to northwinds' wood lot for the tree ID contest. 

Plus, I think we will have a lot more than 3. Rumor has it that Craig is going to send Bart to moderate and Dennis is going to take the ferry over. Hopefully we can get jackpine to come and bring some goodies from his cookstove and round up a few of our southwestern compatriots along the way.

I tell ya, I can just feel the excitement building!


----------



## jtp10181 (Jul 31, 2009)

Well if there is no smoking I guess you can count me in. Might bring the wife and daugther who will be 1 by then.


----------



## Todd (Jul 31, 2009)

Is there a hotel within staggering distance?


----------



## wendell (Jul 31, 2009)

You didn't click on the link to the map, did ya?  ;-) 

Don't worry, Todd, they aren't too far away and we'll make sure our new hearth professional is well taken care of.


----------



## BrotherBart (Jul 31, 2009)

A non-smoking bar?     Isn't that called a Tea Room? Well anyway, I will be down at the woodlot with a six pack and will see you guys when you get there.


----------



## burntime (Jul 31, 2009)

Todd said:
			
		

> Is there a hotel within staggering distance?



Todds on a mission!  Heck if I get a chance I may mapquest this.


----------



## blades (Jul 31, 2009)

Sounds real interesting going to mark it on calendar.


----------



## daveswoodhauler (Jul 31, 2009)

A little more than a stagger...but closest I could find:

Ganser's MotelAddress:‎
Removal requested Restore requestedEdited
 Write a review -  - more info »Placement on map is approximate
7433 State Road 188
Sauk City, WI 53583-9501

Get Directions
(608) 643-8551
* approximate times 

 - 
Area served: - Show
Category: 
Unverified listing 


Street view 

Get directions
 - 
Search nearby
 - 
Street view


Zoom here - 
Save to My Maps
 - 
Send


Edit


----------



## northwinds (Jul 31, 2009)

The owner's philosophy is that bars get bad reputations because the owners don't throw people out soon
enough. In a typical bar, people get thrown out for fighting or falling down drunk.  At the Roxbury, people
get thrown out for bad manners.  The focus is more on food than drink.

I bring my kids there all the time.  There's Sprecher Root beer, locally roasted coffee (by 
yours truly), big hot dogs and burgers. and usually interesting conversation.  

The only other retail business in Roxbury is a pretty good German restaurant with good German beer.

Motels are just a few miles down the road in Sauk City or a bigger selection in Madison: about twenty 
minutes away.  I will volunteer to be the designated driver for anyone needing to get to a local motel.
I suppose we could have a rustic camping option with Brother Bart and his six pack on the woodlot, but you'll 
need to bring your own water and promise not to burn my wood supply down.    Alternatively, we have some
couch space or floor space at my house twenty minutes away.


----------



## quads (Jul 31, 2009)

I plan to attend an astronomy class at Wildcat Mountain State Park in Ontario that night, but maybe I can swing down that way first and have a 7UP with you guys.


----------



## northwinds (Jul 31, 2009)

quads said:
			
		

> I plan to attend an astronomy class at Wildcat Mountain State Park in Ontario that night, but maybe I can swing down that way first and have a 7UP with you guys.



Great!  

Looking forward to meeting all who can come.


----------



## wendell (Aug 1, 2009)

I've been meaning to get up to the Roxbury for years so decided it was my responsibility as a co-host to do a field trip tonight. We had a great time and my 11 year old son said he wanted to move to Roxbury so he could eat there every night! Northwinds, I think you picked the perfect spot but I do have to admit, I went for the LL Porter on tap instead of your coffee. Sorry!!


----------



## jtp10181 (Aug 1, 2009)

BrotherBart said:
			
		

> A non-smoking bar?     Isn't that called a Tea Room? Well anyway, I will be down at the woodlot with a six pack and will see you guys when you get there.



All of Madison has been smoke free for a year or so now, and I think they finally passed the state wide smoking ban and it goes into effect in 2010...

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_smoking_bans_in_the_United_States#.C2.A0Wisconsin


----------



## minnow19 (Aug 1, 2009)

WTF is this all about???

I might be able to make it


----------



## wendell (Aug 1, 2009)

Just a chance to get together with some of your fellow wood burners for an afternoon of camaraderie and fun. I hope you can make it.


----------



## burntime (Aug 1, 2009)

Wedell, I think he was talking about the smoking ban...  You guys should wait untill it gets colder to enjoy the fire :lol:


----------



## wendell (Aug 1, 2009)

But when it gets colder we'll all want to be home enjoying our fires!


----------



## jtp10181 (Aug 2, 2009)

You guys all know I don't actually own a fireplace of my own.... right.


----------



## stockdoct (Aug 2, 2009)

I'll try to make it.

But I might have to ride my bicycle up there, since Wisconsin is my favoritest place in the world to pedal my bike!

       Mike


----------



## northwinds (Aug 2, 2009)

jtp10181 said:
			
		

> You guys all know I don't actually own a fireplace of my own.... right.



I think we can let you slide, especially since you burn a number of stoves and inserts at work.

Stockdoct: The Roxbury Tavern is very bicycle-friendly. There are usually a number of bicyclists who show up for the pancake 
breakfasts on Sunday morning.  

This is going to be fun.


----------



## Backwoods Savage (Aug 3, 2009)

stockdoct said:
			
		

> I'll try to make it.
> 
> But I might have to ride my bicycle up there, since Wisconsin is my favoritest place in the world to pedal my bike!
> 
> Mike




Mike, maybe I should ride over to your place and we'd go together?!

How's your mileage this year? Probably much higher than mine (2,469).


----------



## Todd (Aug 3, 2009)

Don't know if I'll make it, we have Oktoberfest in town that weekend and the wife likes to polka and drink Leinies.


----------



## northwinds (Aug 3, 2009)

Todd said:
			
		

> Don't know if I'll make it, we have Oktoberfest in town that weekend and the wife likes to polka and drink Leinies.



She can polka less than a block away.  And Brother Bart will be in the woods with the Leines.

http://www.foodspot.com/dorfhaus/


----------



## jdinspector (Aug 4, 2009)

jtp10181 said:
			
		

> F'ing Illinois Bastard
> 
> heh
> 
> ...



When I was single and Wisconsin girls called us FIBs, we thought they were complimenting us. We were told it was _*Friendly Illinois Bachelors*_. You blew it for me. I'm so mad!


----------



## wendell (Aug 4, 2009)

Todd, you have to talk her into it. I have you down to teach the 2:00 workshop on "How to Choose the Right Woodstove" which follows JTP's presentation of  "Your Flue and You".


----------



## Todd (Aug 4, 2009)

Hah, that's an easy one, it won't take but a few seconds when I give out the Woodstock web site.  :lol:


----------



## wendell (Aug 4, 2009)

Does your new employer know about this sales technique? I think you might want to find a new one!  ;-)


----------



## Todd (Aug 4, 2009)

wendell said:
			
		

> Does your new employer know about this sales technique? I think you might want to find a new one!  ;-)



I quit the other day, I'm not cut out for pool and hot tub sales and we didn't see eye to eye with his sales techniques. There were also many other issues I just didn't want to deal with there. But I did meet some good people and have a good lead on another job at another hearth store that needs help with installs after their new store opens. I'm expecting a call in a couple weeks. I'd rather be out in the field getting my hands dirty than on the shop floor selling.


----------



## waynek (Aug 5, 2009)

wendell said:
			
		

> Read the article linked above, jtp, I think you'll find the Roxbury different and they do not allow smoking. Beer drinking certainly is not required and for me, the highlight of the day (besides meeting you, of course) will be the field trip to northwinds' wood lot for the tree ID contest.
> 
> Plus, I think we will have a lot more than 3. Rumor has it that Craig is going to send Bart to moderate and Dennis is going to take the ferry over. Hopefully we can get jackpine to come and bring some goodies from his cookstove and round up a few of our southwestern compatriots along the way.



Wendell, this sounds like this idea has the potential for a good time, however I have some concerns. I read the write up on the Roxbury Tavern and visited their website. I like to drink beer in places that allow flannel shirts and if we are going to be talking Hearth.com topics the discussions could get a little rough. This could create a problem as it appears the owner of the establishment can be easily offended.

You suggested that I bring some goodies from my cookstove. I do have a dynamite recipe for bread pudding, but it might not be appropriate for this establishment because they advertise:

The Flaky Alaskan - Babcock vanilla covered with meringue and chocolate on a flaky tart and torched at your table by our highly trained and insured staff - mixed fruits and nuts on the right side.

Here is a tavern that talks about flakes, fruits and nuts. I do not really want to drink beer around these people.

Is BrotherBart going to build a campfire in Northwinds' woodlot so we can all sit around the fire and sing Kumbaya? Sorry, I am really not interested.

One suggestion, prior to September 19th you may want to alert the tavern owner and neighbors....keep the women and children in the house that day.

Jackpine


----------



## BrotherBart (Aug 5, 2009)

jackpine said:
			
		

> Is BrotherBart going to build a campfire in Northwinds' woodlot so we can all sit around the fire and sing Kumbaya? Sorry, I am really not interested.



I was thinking of doing a firelight presentation on one of of these subjects: 

"Pine, It's Not Just For Hillbillies Anymore"

"Possum, How To Prepare The Other White Meat On A Wood Stove"

"hearth.com, Facebook For The Wood Burner"

"Coming Out: How To Break The News To Your Family And Friends That You Own A Cat Stove"

"NFPA 211, Safety Or A Liberal Plot?"

"Smoke Hating Neighbors, Where To Hide The Bodies"

"Shopping For Firewood Furniture At The Salvation Army In Late March"


----------



## Delta-T (Aug 5, 2009)

Are there no "Timber Sports" events to be held? 

The split chuck
the round chuck
axe throwing
one handed splitting 
i also like the endurance events like
the 100m dash with chainsaw (you could go to 500m but thats kinda far)

think my wife will buy the "I was abducted by aliens and taken to some place called the Roxbury" excuse?


----------



## waynek (Aug 5, 2009)

BrotherBart said:
			
		

> jackpine said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Now...I would be definately interested in one of these topics. This could be construed as a seminar and I could write off the trip and party as a business expense.
Jackpine


----------



## northwinds (Aug 5, 2009)

jackpine said:
			
		

> Wendell, this sounds like this idea has the potential for a good time, however I have some concerns. I read the write up on the Roxbury Tavern and visited their website. I like to drink beer in places that allow flannel shirts and if we are going to be talking Hearth.com topics the discussions could get a little rough. This could create a problem as it appears the owner of the establishment can be easily offended.
> 
> You suggested that I bring some goodies from my cookstove. I do have a dynamite recipe for bread pudding, but it might not be appropriate for this establishment because they advertise:
> 
> ...



Jackpine,

I frequently show up at the Roxbury Tavern after an afternoon in the woods in a sweaty t-shirt and wood chips in my hair.  I don't think
you have to worry about your flannel shirt.  The owner is a gourmet cook, but I prefer the burgers and fries.  This is not a hoity toity
place. The kitchen isn't much bigger than the desk that I'm sitting at.  If you order that dessert, it gets flamed with a propane torch.  
Personally, I don't do fancy desserts or kumbaya.  

On the other hand, this tavern is a family place.  Women and children are always welcome.  If that's a problem, I can't
help you.  There are lots of Wisconsin bars for smoking, spitting and telling dirty stories, and I enjoy that kind of place
too.  But I want people to feel comfortable bringing families to this event.

Now at the woodlot, I think we can open things up a bit.  I'm especially looking forward to Brother Bart's "Smoke Hating 
Neighbors, Where To Hide The Bodies."  I'm in favor of putting Delta-T in charge of Timber Sports. I should probably advise
that there's no cell phone service and the nearest good hospital is 40 minutes away.


----------



## wendell (Aug 5, 2009)

jackpine said:
			
		

> This could be construed as a seminar and I could write off the trip and party as a business expense.
> Jackpine



Of course it's a business expense. Isn't everything?  :lol: 

Looks like northwinds overcame all of your objections which is a really good thing as I am really looking forward to that bread pudding. Man, I love bread pudding. I had a woman give me some a few weeks ago that she made with rhubarb. About the best thing I have ever eaten.


----------



## BrotherBart (Aug 5, 2009)

wendell said:
			
		

> jackpine said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I will be handing out Continuing Education Credits.


----------



## Delta-T (Aug 5, 2009)

after I win $135 gazzillion on "The Balls of Power" tonight, I will be giving out cash prizes for all Timber Sports competitors. 
BB, you may also wish to put together a small pamphlet highlighting the dangers of pine and mountain lions. Too little of this topic has been given enough serious attention on the "traditional" news stations.

Being in the New Hampshire, I was unaware there was so much animosity between Wisconsin-ites and Illinois-(? damn, what are people from Illinois called, Corn huskers?). (regarding the FIB derogatory).


----------



## northwinds (Aug 5, 2009)

Delta-T said:
			
		

> Being in the New Hampshire, I was unaware there was so much animosity between Wisconsin-ites and Illinois-(? damn, what are people from Illinois called, Corn huskers?). (regarding the FIB derogatory).



We like Chicago money.  If Chicago residents could stay home and  just agree to automatic withdrawals, everything would be cool.  
It's a good natured rivalry, based mostly on urban vs. rural stereotypes.  Cheeseheads vs. Flatlanders.  Dumb hicks vs. fibs.  Da Bears vs.
The Packers.  The Badgers vs. the Fighting Illinis.


----------



## Delta-T (Aug 5, 2009)

ah, so Illinois residents are "flatlanders", got it. Sorta beats being a "Granite Stater".


----------



## wendell (Aug 5, 2009)

Well, it's mostly good natured!  ;-)  As with most stereotypes, they did get started somehow but certainly never apply to everyone (or even the majority) but I think the biggest beef is with those who think Wisconsin is their personal playground (very similar to the attitude perceived of Texans when I lived in Colorado in the 80's) and the people who live here are just someone they can go flying by on the Interstate as they head up north to their lake home.

As I said, this doesn't apply to everyone. I actually was able to pass someone from Illinois just last week.  :lol:


----------



## waynek (Aug 5, 2009)

wendell said:
			
		

> Well, it's mostly good natured!  ;-)  As with most stereotypes, they did get started somehow but certainly never apply to everyone (or even the majority) but I think the biggest beef is with those who think Wisconsin is their personal playground (very similar to the attitude perceived of Texans when I lived in Colorado in the 80's) and the people who live here are just someone they can go flying by on the Interstate as they head up north to their lake home.
> 
> As I said, this doesn't apply to everyone. I actually was able to pass someone from Illinois just last week.  :lol:



Geez! Wendell, you may want to quit this Illinois subject before the hole you are digging gets any deeper.
Jackpine


----------



## wendell (Aug 5, 2009)

I thought I was just answering Delta-T's question about the animosity between SOME people in IL and WI. I certainly don't feel that way and if I offended anyone, I apologize. After all, I am a Bears fan!

Subject is hereby dropped.


----------



## burntime (Aug 5, 2009)

BrotherBart said:
			
		

> jackpine said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Now that was funny!!


----------



## waynek (Aug 6, 2009)

wendell said:
			
		

> I thought I was just answering Delta-T's question about the animosity between SOME people in IL and WI. I certainly don't feel that way and if I offended anyone, I apologize. After all, I am a Bears fan!
> 
> Subject is hereby dropped.



No appology necessary, Wendell. I was just having fun with you, however I do not believe I can overlook the fact that you are a Bears fan... there I go again...just kidding.
Jackpine


----------



## BrotherBart (Aug 6, 2009)

jackpine said:
			
		

> wendell said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh great. Now we have to build a boxing ring at the woodlot.


----------



## jtp10181 (Aug 6, 2009)

the packers stink.... go bears


----------



## BrotherBart (Aug 6, 2009)

jtp10181 said:
			
		

> the packers stink.... go bears



And in the blue trunks weighing in at ...


----------



## wendell (Aug 6, 2009)

but, I also bleed Brewers blue and these days, I'm bleeding a lot!


----------



## waynek (Aug 6, 2009)

BrotherBart said:
			
		

> jackpine said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Rather than settle differences with fisticuffs, I would prefer to cross logging hand-pikes which is more germane to Hearth.com
Jackpine


----------



## jebatty (Aug 6, 2009)

Didn't happen to notice any critters from MN adding to the banter. Seems like WI from Eau Claire west is really part of MN anyway. Since the Gophers don't mind getting buried, and the Queens know how to put on a show without go, just maybe someone from the western neighbor may show up to enjoy a Roxbury brew. Great to see this get together.


----------



## wendell (Aug 6, 2009)

You all would certainly be welcome. Maybe next year we will have to change it to the MIdwestern Get Get Together.


----------



## Delta-T (Aug 6, 2009)

I dont think we have so many "rivals" here in NH. We borrow pro sports teams from other states, we do have UNH hockey. I may have to start some type of club, just so we can be rivals with......someone.....anyone really. Who wants to engage in some good old fashioned trash talking for no reason? Yeah! well, your mother chops wood! Damn, my mother chops wood......I'll think of something.


----------



## northwinds (Aug 6, 2009)

Delta-T said:
			
		

> I dont think we have so many "rivals" here in NH. We borrow pro sports teams from other states, we do have UNH hockey. I may have to start some type of club, just so we can be rivals with......someone.....anyone really. Who wants to engage in some good old fashioned trash talking for no reason? Yeah! well, your mother chops wood! Damn, my mother chops wood......I'll think of something.



Maybe Vermont will rename its college team to "Electric Space Heaters."


----------



## oldAGE (Aug 6, 2009)

Ah... and bummers for me.  Right in my backyard and I have a software conversion that I have to manage that weekend.  Grrrrrrrrr...... :coolmad: 
AGE


----------



## wendell (Aug 6, 2009)

You need to eat lunch, don't you?  ;-)


----------



## oldAGE (Aug 6, 2009)

It's tempting but as the guy who is always responsible - never for the successes and always for the failures, my feet don't leave the premises until all the testing is successfully completed and the users say "we are good to go..."  Unfortunately, this will go all day and into Sunday.  It's a great idea though.  Oh, and Wendell, I may have a line on some free "silver maple" (owner's identification, not mine) for you as you may have the right tools for the job.  This beast seemed to have a 30"+ diameter trunk and all the small stuff has been cherry-picked.  What's left may be some large sections of trunk.  They are of unknown size and quantity right now.  I should be hearing back from him by the end of the day Friday if you are interested in some free wood.  Let me know.
AGE


----------



## Todd (Aug 7, 2009)

jebatty said:
			
		

> Didn't happen to notice any critters from MN adding to the banter. Seems like WI from Eau Claire west is really part of MN anyway. Since the Gophers don't mind getting buried, and the Queens know how to put on a show without go, just maybe someone from the western neighbor may show up to enjoy a Roxbury brew. Great to see this get together.



Here's some banter for you Minnesota folks. So why are there more Packer fans at the Metro dome during the Packer Viking games? You know why all the trees in Wisconsin lean to the West? Because Minnesota sucks! :lol: Just kidding, nothing like a good rivalry.


----------



## sublime68charger (Aug 7, 2009)

I'm gonna put this down on my calender to try and attend.  as I'm only 1 county away.  

would be nice to meet up with some fellow Hearth member's and such.

sublime out.


----------



## wendell (Aug 7, 2009)

I was hoping you'd see this and be able to make it. How was Cobb Corn Days?


----------



## ikessky (Aug 9, 2009)

Sorry guys!  We have tickets for the Brewers game that weekend.  Otherwise I would probably swing by.


----------



## wendell (Aug 9, 2009)

But the games not until 6:05 and we are right on the way!  ;-P


----------



## ikessky (Aug 9, 2009)

wendell said:
			
		

> But the games not until 6:05 and we are right on the way!  ;-P


We're getting in to Milwaukee on Friday night and I think we might do some golfing before the game.  It's our annual father/son trip.


----------



## sublime68charger (Aug 10, 2009)

wendell said:
			
		

> I was hoping you'd see this and be able to make it. How was Cobb Corn Days?



thinking Cobb Corn Day's
is this weekend.

Hopefully the weather stay's good for it.

that is all sublime out.


----------



## Jags (Aug 10, 2009)

wendell said:
			
		

> ....but I think the biggest beef is with those who think Wisconsin is their personal playground



Wisconsin - Illinois' largest park.

Go Bears!

Edit: I have no idea why I just stirred the pot.  It must be the pictures of the cheese hats and green shirts going through my head.


----------



## wendell (Sep 3, 2009)

Only 16 days to go. Man, am I getting excited!!


----------



## ikessky (Sep 3, 2009)

Shoot!  Forgot to ask the old man what he has planned that weekend.  I'll let you guys know in a few days.


----------



## burntime (Sep 4, 2009)

Here is something Wendel can stare at to pass the time... :cheese:


----------



## wendell (Sep 4, 2009)

Did you see this?

Funniest thing I have seen in a long time!!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2VfHnCwLp14


----------



## Jim Post (Sep 4, 2009)

This sounds like a great time...I'm in, provided I am not in MN on the 19th.
Roxbury is only four townships away for me...practically next door as far as hearth.com goes.


----------



## jtp10181 (Sep 4, 2009)

I had to drive up by the river just west of Lake Wisconsin today (Lodi technically). Took 188 from hwy 12 just south of sauk. Saw the Roxbury ---> this way sign and thought of this coming up. Also drove past my favorite OWB install so I decided to pull over and take a picture.

I bets its really convenient having it right next to the building like that


----------



## ikessky (Sep 4, 2009)

jtp10181 said:
			
		

> I had to drive up by the river just west of Lake Wisconsin today (Lodi technically).


Just like the CCR song, "Oh Lord, stuck in a Lodi again!"   %-P


----------



## northwinds (Sep 4, 2009)

I am stuck in Lodi but not too sad about it.

Wendell and I had a preview at the Roxbury today.  We had to make sure the 
beer still tasted good and let them know that the wood burners are coming soon.


----------



## crazy_dan (Sep 5, 2009)

BrotherBart said:
			
		

> jackpine said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




The french onion soup, or the cream of mushroom soup method?


----------



## waynek (Sep 5, 2009)

northwinds said:
			
		

> I am stuck in Lodi but not too sad about it.
> 
> Wendell and I had a preview at the Roxbury today.  We had to make sure the
> beer still tasted good and let them know that the wood burners are coming soon.



"Wood burners" There went the element of surprise. The establishment is going to be watching us like a hawk. Under a microscope and drinking beer could give one indigestion.
jackpine


----------



## wendell (Sep 12, 2009)

Only 1 week to go!!


----------



## northwinds (Sep 12, 2009)

Here's the info again.  

As a celebration of all things wood related, we will be holding a get together for everyone who would like to enjoy some great company and cold beer at the Roxbury Tavern, just northeast of the greater Madison metroplex wink at noon on September 19th.

Make your plans now so you don’t miss this surely life changing event! (Jags, even you are welcome to come even though you live in Illinois!)

Map here:

http://maps.google.com/maps?f=q&sou....247954,-89.679551&spn=0.010488,0.026093&z=16

See you in a week.


----------



## Backwoods Savage (Sep 12, 2009)

I was hoping there was a slim chance we would be on our way to Omaha and could stop in on our way out. Sad to say it is not going to work out, but we wish you all a good time. Have fun!


----------



## ikessky (Sep 13, 2009)

Talked to my pops tonight and he's got a tee time set up for us already on Saturday.  Sorry guys.  I was hoping it would work out, but doesn't look like this year for me.


----------



## Jags (Sep 14, 2009)

northwinds said:
			
		

> (Jags, even you are welcome to come even though you live in Illinois!)



Welp - thanks for the invite, but it looks like I will be headed west for that weekend.  Darn it, I'm stuck having to go fishing and all that jazz all weekend.  Bummer.

I really was looking forward to meeting up with you folks, but the other half insisted that I go fishing (so she could go to the cabin with me).


----------



## sublime68charger (Sep 14, 2009)

gonna have to give me a rain check on this one also.

da wife decided that I'm gonna be at a birthday party as noon on Saturday.

since it is for my 1 year old son I'm pretty sure that out ranks a gathering of Woodland folk.

should have another gathering in January or so. when there's less activites going on and people are looking for a reason to get out of the house.

Sublime out.

Have a Spotted Cow on me though.


----------



## wendell (Sep 14, 2009)

Sorry to hear you guys won't be able to make it. I was looking forward to meeting you!


----------



## sublime68charger (Sep 14, 2009)

yea I was hoping to be able to attend but September is one busy month,
last of the summer like weekends and cookouts and party's and football games.
also finishing up all them spring/summer projects that I started and never got completed.


plus I try to get a jump on my woodcutting for the year.  LOL


----------



## wendell (Sep 14, 2009)

That's rather ironic because we picked this date specifically as we figured everyone would have their wood put up and wouldn't be burning yet so you'd all be sitting around with nothing to do!  :lol:


----------



## sublime68charger (Sep 14, 2009)

well I have this years pile is set and ready but I'm working on cutting and splitting for what I'll burn next year.

enjoy and I wish I had time to attend.


----------



## northwinds (Sep 17, 2009)

Two more days.  Who's planning on coming for sure?


----------



## wendell (Sep 17, 2009)

I, of course, will be there!


----------



## Tony H (Sep 17, 2009)

Not sure if I can make it but it sounds like a good time , I have to see if I can sneak away after all its only 1 1/2 hours away
Have Fun


----------



## wendell (Sep 17, 2009)

Hope you can make it!


----------



## BrotherBart (Sep 17, 2009)

Looks like I can't make it. Seems the TSA won't let me carry on the old commercial Poulan and the checked baggage charge is up to the price of cord of wood these days.   

What has the world come to when you can't take a five horse chainsaw onboard an airplane with ya?


----------



## jtp10181 (Sep 18, 2009)

I will be there with my wife and daughter


----------



## northwinds (Sep 18, 2009)

Glad you can make it, jtp.

Brother Bart, I thought you'd be coming on the Hearth.com corporate jet with the 
scantily-clad Fire Bunnies serving drinks at 30,000 feet...we can arrange pick-up
service at the Prairie du Sac airport if you change your mind.


----------



## BrotherBart (Sep 18, 2009)

northwinds said:
			
		

> Glad you can make it, jtp.
> 
> Brother Bart, I thought you'd be coming on the Hearth.com corporate jet with the
> scantily-clad Fire Bunnies serving drinks at 30,000 feet...we can arrange pick-up
> service at the Prairie du Sac airport if you change your mind.



Craig and Webwidow have the plane locked in for some flower child reunion on the banks of the Gauley River that day. Something about going back to party at the site of the old shack and reliving their youth.


----------



## Shari (Sep 18, 2009)

I'd like to come but hubby can't travel more than 1 hour away from his Milwaukee hospital.  Wonder if I could find a "Grampa Sitter" for the day......... :lol:

Shari


----------



## waynek (Sep 19, 2009)

I will be there at high noon... look forward to meeting everyone.
jackpine


----------



## wendell (Sep 19, 2009)

Fantastic. Look forward to meeting you!


----------



## northwinds (Sep 19, 2009)

Looks like I'll be running a few minutes late, getting kids to the assigned places, but I'll be there shortly 
after 12.


----------



## Flatbedford (Sep 19, 2009)

You guys gonna take a group picture?


----------



## blades (Sep 19, 2009)

Sorry Troops, I had planned on  the road trip, but my mom passed  away late yesterday afternoon. So my plate just became overloaded. You all have a great time, and post a bunch of pics. Maybe if there is another I can attend.


----------



## wendell (Sep 19, 2009)

Blades, I am sorry for your loss. Our thoughts and prayers are with you!


----------



## wendell (Sep 19, 2009)

A smaller group than we had hoped but the 6 that were there had a great time (at least until jtp's daughter hit her head on the table!). Our goal is to double for next year and are open to suggestions if there would be a better time of the year to do it, possibly in winter when people aren't still busy getting ready for winter?

Well anyway, here's the inaugural group.


----------



## fossil (Sep 19, 2009)

Well, yeah, _very cool _that you guys did this...but who's who in the pics?  And where are the rest of the pics?   ;-)  Rick


----------



## wendell (Sep 19, 2009)

You have to guess.  :cheese: 

And if you wanted to see more, you should have been there!  ;-)


----------



## fossil (Sep 19, 2009)

wendell said:
			
		

> You have to guess.  :cheese:
> 
> And if you wanted to see more, you should have been there!  ;-)



Right, well, that's about a 4,000 mile round trip for me, so don't expect me any year soon.   %-P   I'm guessing that's you in the pink T-shirt.   :lol: Rick


----------



## kenny chaos (Sep 19, 2009)

It looks like a group of mercanaries who just finished signing contracts with a private security group to protect the American Embassy in Pakistan.
Either that or they're wood burners.


----------



## Shari (Sep 20, 2009)

That looks like an experienced group of woodburners with another generation in the 'learning stage'!  

Shari


----------



## northwinds (Sep 20, 2009)

Thanks to everyone who was able to come.  It was fun to sit and talk with fellow wood burners
and a stove guy over a couple of cold drinks and lunch.


----------



## waynek (Sep 20, 2009)

It was great to be a part of the 1st Annual Hearth.com, Wisconsin Divn.  After lunch Northwinds invited us to his 12 acre woodlot. Armed with a splitting maul Northwinds guided us to his wood splitting area and split a couple pieces of year and one-half seasoned hickory.  Moisture meters ranged from 16 to 26 percent. So it was decided the average of the numbers would be used - 21 percent. (This was not a real confidence builder in using moisture meters) Wacking two splits together confirmed the percentage - yep it sounds about 21 percent moisture content.

There is ample evidence that Nortwinds works hard at putting up wood. His woodlot has a nice mix of hardwoods and appears it can sustain his firewood needs for some time.

One thing I thought was rather odd...BrotherBart's name came up at least three times in our conversations.
Jackpine


----------



## ikessky (Sep 21, 2009)

Sorry I had to miss you guys!  We were golfing Lake Windsor while you guys were eatting though.


----------



## burntime (Sep 21, 2009)

Blades, my condolences.  You guys have to give a name to everyone on the pic...The last pic, guy on the left looks pissed that he is out of beer


----------



## Jags (Sep 21, 2009)

Sounds like you guys had a good time.  That table is way too devoid of dead soldiers.  All I see is pop cans and water bottles.  Hmmm....I think you guys ought to try this again.  I would like to try to make it up there.

Edit: hey Rick - I thought you bought that scooter to Riiide.  4000 miles??? thats what that twisty thing on the right handle bar is for. :coolsmile:


----------



## wendell (Sep 21, 2009)

Which brings back the question, would sometime during the winter work better? Seems like we ran up against a lot of people still having other activities going on in the fall. Of course, in the winter, you run the chance of having weather problems.


----------



## Jags (Sep 21, 2009)

wendell said:
			
		

> Which brings back the question, would sometime during the winter work better? Seems like we ran up against a lot of people still having other activities going on in the fall. Of course, in the winter, you run the chance of having weather problems.



I was thinking about maybe the beginning of March or something.  Thats about the time we are all getting tired of feeding the beast its fiber diet.  Its when many question "do I have enough".  All sorts of things to talk about.  Of course outside activities could be questionable, based on weather.


----------



## waynek (Sep 21, 2009)

burntime said:
			
		

> Blades, my condolences.  You guys have to give a name to everyone on the pic...The last pic, guy on the left looks pissed that he is out of beer



Rule number one...what happens in Roxbury stays in Roxbury...that means we do not divulge the names of the attendees without express  written consent.
jackpine


----------



## Jags (Sep 21, 2009)

Let me take a swipe at this.  From the last pic it goes JackPine, Wendell, Northwinds, then JTP. (left to right)

Am I right?  did I win anything??


----------



## BrotherBart (Sep 21, 2009)

jackpine said:
			
		

> One thing I thought was rather odd...BrotherBart's name came up at least three times in our conversations.



Uh oh. Something tells me I don't even wanna know...


----------



## wendell (Sep 21, 2009)

OK, I'll come clean. In the picture, I'm the good looking one.


----------



## northwinds (Sep 21, 2009)

Right or wrong, I think Jags won the right to buy the first round at the next gathering.  

I'm the Caucasian guy.


----------



## Jags (Sep 21, 2009)

northwinds said:
			
		

> Right or wrong, I think Jags won the right to buy the first round at the next gathering.



I knew you only wanted me there to buy beer. :coolsmirk:


----------



## fossil (Sep 21, 2009)

Jags said:
			
		

> ...Edit: hey Rick - I thought you bought that scooter to Riiide.  4000 miles??? thats what that twisty thing on the right handle bar is for. :coolsmile:



I got the twisty thing down pat, but I'm also 60, so I have to stop at every rest area and then bed down for the night after every two hours of riding.  By the time I made it back home, I'd have missed the following year's gathering.   %-P   Rick


----------



## wendell (Sep 21, 2009)

One more hint. jackpine isn't the little girl.  :lol:


----------



## myzamboni (Sep 21, 2009)

fossil said:
			
		

> Jags said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Your 60, not 90 (and you process wood so your body is probably more like 45-50)


----------

